# Carp flies?



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

I read something awhile back in one of the fly mags about Carp fishing. I've never tried it, but I think it shouldn't be much different than fishing the flats for Redfish or a lake for trout. Has anyone here done this? If so, what patterns were you throwing? It's tying season now and a few new ones would be cool to experiment with. The though of a monster carp on a fly would be awesome. Big fish without the crowds like salmon.


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

I gave it a try before but after a few days of trying only one fish took which could have been a fluke. I guess black, brown, dark green woolly buggers work on carp i was using black. down state has alot of carp, I was fishing in Orchard lake and cass lake. I would try before and after they spawn, right about the time crappie spawn  its atleast fun to sight fish in the shallows


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have posted it before but here is my favorite:









Just a little bugger with clouser style eyes to keep the bottom snagging to a minimum.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

What size hook and barbell?? Most of my buggers are tied with size 6, x-longs.


----------



## CaptBB (Nov 1, 2005)

If you want the best experence you need to hit Grand Traverse Bay or Lake St. Clair by Whapole Island. The water is super clear up in TC and there are miles and miles to cover and just tons of carp. With so much water you can really scout out and find the feeding groups, its not hard to find them, in the shallow water they tail when they feed like bones or reds. I like small crayfish patterns and wolly buggers, tied with chain eyes so as not to splash when it hits. Whatever you use the important thing is to match the color of the bottom. and floro leaders.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The one in the pic is on a #6 Mustad 34011. I also tie them in # 6 and 8 on a Mustad 34007. Half of my carping is done in a murky log strewn impoundment, the stainless mustads are perfect, because I can really put the whip to fish before they get wrapped in wood without fear of bending a dainty freshwater hook.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Plain old yarn flies always pick up a few (unwanted) carp and suckers when they're mixed in with steelhead. (Is there anything that WON'T eat a yarn fly??)


----------



## born2fish (Aug 1, 2005)

I've had two experiences fishing carp in Traverse Bay a frustrating day in 2006. I watched the three people I was with hook 6 to 8 and I couldn't even cast. Spent the rest of the summer learning to double haul in order to get the weighted flys out far enough to the fish. In 2007, made one trip in June and caught two. Both were on green or brown hex patterns. Don't bother casting to moving fish. You have to wait for them to pool/circle up then case right into the center of them with long leader and flourocarbon.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> What size hook and barbell??



OOps, sorry, I missed the barbell question. I will tie them with eyes ranging from huge saltwater eyes down through micro eyes and unweighted. usually I will use a fairly large dumbell to allow me to drag / bounce the fly off the bottom making attention getting puffs of suspended matter.


----------



## steelhead1621 (Aug 25, 2005)

I gave it a try last season and had success on any weighted crayfish pattern with some rust or red-orange in it. I think that fly above would work well too. If you are fishing the inland lakes it is best in early season til about early june then i found them to be real deep and hard to get a fly to.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A killer craw even I can tie:
http://day5flies.com/craws.htm

There is a video of it being tied there too. Or you could just buy them.

Last August in the dog days of summer the best pattern I had for big daytime browns was a craw pattern too. Lots of guys swear by craws for carp. I have piced some up on craws while smallie fishing, but the areas where I target carp tend to be siltier and devoid of craws. I think I might try them anyhow next spring.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Try a white fleck on a dry fly hook..about a 10-12. When the cotton wood and poplar send out thier seeds in the summer the carp were mooching the surface, just sucking in everything white. We had a blast, although we had some cleaning to do when we got back to the house..and it wasn't fish. Our reels were a mess with the cotton wood fluff.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Tried my hand at the craw, not too bad if I say so myself, considering that, as Shoe tells me, I am tying with two left thumbs.LOL









I can see this thing taking it's fair share of smallies and browns too.:coolgleam
I need to work on getting the claw feathers to sit just right and a couple other issues, but so far so good in my book.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

You ever tie this using rubber for the claws instead? Sorta like frog leg fashion? The weighting issue may complicate it a tad but the claws may look more realistic. Nice looking bug though.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nope, never even tied a craw like that before. Mine were always just vague impressins of bottom dwellers.LOL you mean like rubber claws off a jig trailer?


----------



## Hunt-N-Camp (Nov 26, 2006)

That is a great looking craw fly. Besides browns and smallies, I bet you couldn't get that near a bluegill bed without a fight.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Nope, never even tied a craw like that before. Mine were always just vague impressins of bottom dwellers.LOL you mean like rubber claws off a jig trailer?


Nope, a material by Anglers Choice, called Bodeze n Legz. (sili legs from orvis) I get that and most of my stuff from Franks in Linwood. Doubled, then knotted, it makes fantastic frog legs on poppers and such. If I could find anything more then a empty package in my dungeon I'd give it a try.:lol:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Nope, never even tied a craw like that before. Mine were always just vague impressins of bottom dwellers.LOL you mean like rubber claws off a jig trailer?



I can't believe you tied something so small. And I don't think that was two left thumbs. I think he said two left big toes.:yikes:

Damn nice bug you got there Paul. Keep that for your early troutin' trip north too.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm as bored as any one man can be on "new years eve". Is anyone interested in a fly swap? Name your poison and I'm game. Sorry,wrong spot!


----------

